# Main reasons for paper tape/ beads to bubble ?



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm curious why the odd time I get some bubbling on paper tape and corner beads ...I'm using synco yellow box thinned down a bit so it kinda can pour . I'm either taping over new drywall or con filled joints . Doesn't happen a lot, just trying to perfect a few things . Thanks for all the advice .


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Leeboy said:


> I'm curious why the odd time I get some bubbling on paper tape and corner beads ...I'm using synco yellow box thinned down a bit so it kinda can pour . I'm either taping over new drywall or con filled joints . Doesn't happen a lot, just trying to perfect a few things . Thanks for all the advice .


You'll figure it out once you put 1000 miles of tape on.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

You're wiping it too tight and there is not enough mud underneath so it blisters. That is new mud I've never seen. Just set the tape and it'll shrink once it dries.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The frame is off! That's the biggest problem with the paper faced beads ..If the corner frame is twisted they wont set flat. Unless you can catch it before hand and do some prefill. No-coat sticks seem to be a bit more forgiving ..But they have their own issues too. 

Running a block coat on seams / butts before placing the bead can really help the P/F Set flatter . I even throw a smidge at the recess on the top angles .. 



If the bead wants to bubble out ! Throw a nail in that mofo! :whistling2:


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks gang, totally makes sense ...li do wipe pretty hard , and my last job nothing was square for the beads , father son team with no drywall experience hung the drywall this last job I had a few issues .


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mudstar said:


> You'll figure it out once you put 1000 miles of tape on.


 Best way to describe:thumbsup: that chit can be a PITA if you havnt put up lots of it. Heck I still get a blister or two here or there. I just cut out the blister and fill with hotmud.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

No blisters with fuse.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I've heard of soaking rolls of paper tape in a bucket of water helps.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Taping - Cut out loose paper on drywall, lightly V the butt joints, and prefill everything that has any kind of gap, even angles, with setting compound before taping. Then the only thing you have to worry about is that there are no dry spots under your tape. As for tape on bead, make sure it never gets wet. Don't leave it in the back of your truck overnight or in a rainstorm of course. Prefill any big gaps in the corners before install. And again make sure there are no dry spots.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I've heard of soaking rolls of paper tape in a bucket of water helps.



I heard this too... works for a hand Taping or super taper system.
Tried it in my banjo. BAD IDEA!
Had alot of trouble with tearing tapes that would not pull through. Curious about how it would work with a zook?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> I heard this too... works for a hand Taping or super taper system.
> Tried it in my banjo. BAD IDEA!
> Had alot of trouble with tearing tapes that would not pull through. Curious about how it would work with a zook?


 I would guess terrible, I don't think the gooser needle would feed wet paper.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

chris said:


> Best way to describe:thumbsup: that chit can be a PITA if you havnt put up lots of it. Heck I still get a blister or two here or there. I just cut out the blister and fill with hotmud.


 Just to make sure we all are on the same page as Im referring to tape on bead not joint tape


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

*bubbles bead and tape- cause and effect*

Ive been using lite all purpose synko for everything. tapes and bead, coating. 

lite all purpose synko- personal opinion- ALL purpose my ass! tapes edges not sticking with one wipe, cant play with bead at all

lite all purpose synko- advantages- one bucket no waste, lite weight mud easy to sand and more..........

the key is to leave mud behind your tape or bead, but sometimes you got to play with your bead. which in turn makes you over wipe.
its a cache 22. you will get to point when bead jest puts self on... 

yelow mud- advantages- lots of sticky glue, play with bead all day. 
less less bubbles.

yelow mud- disadvantages- hard to clan tools, too many buckets of mud. lots of wast

As I keep saying put some sun-lite soap in, helps with everything.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

If you use taping mud, and have just enough mud pressed under the tape on bead. And the substrate to which you fasten the bead is solid. And the bead has not been damaged by water, it WILL stick, w/o blisters. Therefore, if you have blisters, one of those conditions has not been met.


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

You guys will probably laugh at me for asking this ....but could I thin the tapeing mud down just enough that I could fill up a empty ketchup bottle or something and squirt it down the bead to stick it on? Just to remind you again, I do mostly insurance claims where beads are short or the odd couple longer pieces ..:confused1:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Leeboy said:


> You guys will probably laugh at me for asking this ....but could I thin the tapeing mud down just enough that I could fill up a empty ketchup bottle or something and squirt it down the bead to stick it on? Just to remind you again, I do mostly insurance claims where beads are short or the odd couple longer pieces ..:confused1:


 I'm up for anything that makes it squirt.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Leeboy said:


> You guys will probably laugh at me for asking this ....but could I thin the tapeing mud down just enough that I could fill up a empty ketchup bottle or something and squirt it down the bead to stick it on? Just to remind you again, I do mostly insurance claims where beads are short or the odd couple longer pieces ..:confused1:


try this


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Leeboy said:


> You guys will probably laugh at me for asking this ....but could I thin the tapeing mud down just enough that I could fill up a empty ketchup bottle or something and squirt it down the bead to stick it on? Just to remind you again, I do mostly insurance claims where beads are short or the odd couple longer pieces ..:confused1:


I ain't laughing!!


No wrong way to do it right Lee. 

I use this to place the mud on my P/F Bead . It works well with the No-coat sticks too. http://www.jobsiteready.com/product/DAVIS-3-inch-Corner-Roller Davis makes the best !! All the rest aren't worth fooling with . I've never used a hopper .. I may have to step up one day and try one. :yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Leeboy said:


> I'm curious why the odd time I get some bubbling on paper tape and corner beads ...I'm using synco yellow box thinned down a bit so it kinda can pour . I'm either taping over new drywall or con filled joints . Doesn't happen a lot, just trying to perfect a few things . Thanks for all the advice .


Put pva glue in ur mud all problems solved!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> I ain't laughing!!
> 
> 
> No wrong way to do it right Lee.
> ...


Get a hopper Mr Moore u wont regret it!:thumbsup:
Or tube and outside head but let them soak before rolling!


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

moore said:


> I ain't laughing!!
> 
> 
> No wrong way to do it right Lee.
> ...


I went to order a couple of those Davis rollers , and they do not ship to Canada .


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

mud on bead.. great!!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Leeboy said:


> I went to order a couple of those Davis rollers , and they do not ship to Canada .


You can find them in the local paint stores.:blink:


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Moore said The Davis is the best ...I haven't tried any yet , so I can't say


----------

